# Denied



## LoKe (11 Jan 2008)

I got the letter back from Ottawa just a few minutes ago.  According to them, I'm not suitable for the armed forces because I have "occasional anxiety".  Six months of work and preparation, and I'm denied without being given a chance.

Is there anything I can do to dispute this?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Jan 2008)

What is occasional anxiety?


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Jan 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> I got the letter back from Ottawa just a few minutes ago.  According to them, I'm not suitable for the armed forces because I have "occasional anxiety".  Six months of work and preparation, and I'm denied without being given a chance.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to dispute this?



What is it that you want dispute?  You have a medical reason that stops you from being accepted, maybe concentrate on curing that, wouldn't you agree?

Do you think buddy wants to be beside you when you have that occasional bout of anxiety when you are just about to enter a compound full of enemy??

Speak to your doctor, and ask him/her what you can do to solve this.

dileas

tess


----------



## LoKe (11 Jan 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> What is it that you want dispute?  You have a medical reason that stops you from being accepted, maybe concentrate on curing that, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Do you think buddy wants to be beside you when you have that occasional bout of anxiety when you are just about to enter a compound full of enemy??
> 
> ...


I want to dispute the anxiety in general.  I was nervous while they were checking my BP, because I was nearing the end of the testing process, and I had my interview immediately after. The result of which would be what decides the rest of my life, whether or not I'll be able to do the job I've wanted since I was 13.

You'll have to forgive me for being a little nervous.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jan 2008)

They don't refuse applicants for being nervous.  If your "occassional anxiety" is a medical condition, well, I don't know what to say.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Jan 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> I want to dispute the anxiety in general.  I was nervous while they were checking my BP, because I was nearing the end of the testing process, and I had my interview immediately after. The result of which would be what decides the rest of my life, whether or not I'll be able to do the job I've wanted since I was 13.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me for being a little nervous.



So absolutely no where on your file, or your history, shows that you have suffered anxiety in your past?

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> I want to dispute the anxiety in general.  I was nervous while they were checking my BP, because I was nearing the end of the testing process, and I had my interview immediately after. The result of which would be what decides the rest of my life, whether or not I'll be able to do the job I've wanted since I was 13.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me for being a little nervous.



You were not rejected for being nervous on a BP test. if that was the case, i would not be able to remain in the CF.


----------



## LoKe (11 Jan 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> They don't refuse applicants for being nervous.  If your "occassional anxiety" is a medical condition, well, I don't know what to say.


My medical record is clean.  There's nothing about an anxiety disorder on there.  The last thing that should be listed was the mononucleosis I had 5 years ago.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> My medical record is clean.  There's nothing about an anxiety disorder on there.



Well, they didnt make it up. We dont reject people for being nervous on a BP test. Go see your doctor and discuss this, lest you be diagnosed with chronic stupidness

 :


----------



## LoKe (11 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, they didnt make it up. We dont reject people for being nervous on a BP test. Go see your doctor and discuss this, lest you be diagnosed with chronic stupidness
> 
> :


I hope it's as simple as that.  I've got an appointment booked for a few days from now.  I'll have him re-check my BP, as well.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2008)

What was your BP anyway?  It may have been *extremely* elevated for your age (which I don't know) and the "anxiety" angle may have been the best way to explain it to you.  Without the input of a specialist (including an actual appt with one), there is no way of knowing if you have a "disorder" or not.


----------



## LoKe (11 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What was your BP anyway?  It may have been *extremely* elevated for your age (which I don't know) and the "anxiety" angle may have been the best way to explain it to you.  Without the input of a specialist (including an actual appt with one), there is no way of knowing if you have a "disorder" or not.


They asked me to go and get re-tested by my family doctor, which I did.  He said my BP was "mid-high", which to me didn't sound too bad.  I haven't been doing a lot of cardio, and nerves were a contributing factor.  I don't get anxiety attacks; being nervous never stopped me from doing anything until now.

But if it's on my record, I'll go see a specialist to have it removed.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Jan 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> They asked me to go and get re-tested by my family doctor, which I did.  He said my BP was "mid-high", which to me didn't sound too bad.  I haven't been doing a lot of cardio, and nerves were a contributing factor.  I don't get anxiety attacks; being nervous never stopped me from doing anything until now.
> 
> But if it's on my record, I'll go see a specialist to have it removed.



There you go.

If the specialist agrees with you, then use this information to dispute it.

Keep us posted.

dileas

tess


----------



## LoKe (11 Jan 2008)

Thanks.

I'm sorry about my earlier post.  I was a little frustrated because I thought it was the end of the road.  I called the recruiting center and they said it was possible to send new medical information to dispute the decision.  I hope I can get this all resolved.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jan 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sorry about my earlier post.  I was a little frustrated because I thought it was the end of the road.  I called the recruiting center and they said it was possible to send new medical information to dispute the decision.  I hope I can get this all resolved.



Which is what you should have done in the first place instead of jumping on here.


----------



## aaronrogers (11 Jan 2008)

I am in the process of applying and when I had my medical the initial BP test was a little bit high so they waited a little while and re did it until I was able to be more relaxed and everything was fine. Did they not do anything like that with you?
?


----------



## Gardiners1 (11 Jan 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Which is what you should have done in the first place instead of jumping on here.



If the guy is a little bit frustrated because he has put alot of hard work into something and has been denied, let him have his say.  I know how he feels and I felt like doing the same thing.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jan 2008)

Gardiners1 said:
			
		

> If the guy is a little bit frustrated because he has put alot of hard work into something and has been denied, let him have his say.  I know how he feels and I felt like doing the same thing.



And that gets a big  : from me.


----------



## Gardiners1 (11 Jan 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> And that gets a big  : from me.



Yeah, but doesn't everything?


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jan 2008)

Gardiners1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but doesn't everything?



Perhaps we can make this a stickie.

http://hugsforeveryone.tribe.net/


----------



## Col.Steiner (20 Jan 2008)

Gardiners1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but doesn't everything?


Hahah! Absolutely right! Right on the money Gardiner! I feel this link sums up how I feel about the  recruiting process.
http://khaaan.com/


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jan 2008)

OberstSteiner said:
			
		

> Hahah! Absolutely right! Right on the money Gardiner! I feel this link sums up how I feel about the  recruiting process.
> http://khaaan.com/



Neat link,

This  is how I feel about a lot of the posts in this thread.

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2008)

And this is how the Staff feels about the way this has gone:

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

